
New England Journal of Medicine photo series of medical anomalies - andrewstellman
https://www.nejm.org/multimedia/images-in-clinical-medicine
======
Ice_cream_suit
These are just interesting cases that appear in the NEJM's Image Challenge and
Image of the Week series and are meant to challenge and educate physicians. If
you go to [https://www.nejm.org/](https://www.nejm.org/), you will see a new
set each week.

These are not medical "anomalies".

